# UK group buy



## CrazyBear (Nov 16, 2007)

Closed


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 16, 2007)

CLOSED


----------



## Ligget (Nov 16, 2007)

I am running a group buy from there at present. I run the UKAP UK Association of Penturners made up of IAP UK members, membership is on hold at present until after the group buy.
Membership is at 14 with another 5 waiting to get in.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 16, 2007)

Fine!!!!

Topic closed


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 16, 2007)

Your waiting list remains at 5 Mark. I dont like cliques. or doing stuff behind peoples backs

In fact you have just coloured my picture of this entire site.


----------



## Pikebite (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a chill pill ! 

I certainly don't think that Mark is doing things behind peoples backs or forming cliques. I believe the group buy was started a while ago and there has to come a time when it is closed. I am sure Mark can answer for himself though.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Richard, nothing was done behind anybodies back, in fact it was started in a thread on this site.
The reason behind (if i am correct) the membership being on hold is that we don't yet if the group buy is going to be succesful or not.
If it does not come of, there may not be any need for a UKAP, so theres not a lot of point putting in more hard work than needs be if it comes to nothing.

Mark is doing a lot of work to try and help the UK members get better kits than are currantly available. 
Keep up the great work you are doing Mark


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Andrew and Richard for your replies, I have responded to Hugh by email this morning after he sent me a rather "unkind" message. Matter has been dealt with.

Subject is closed now thank you, I ask that no others respond to this thread.

Modorators can you please close this thread!

Cheers Mark


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 17, 2007)

If it was so open and above board

can you point me to the thread where the subject of UKAP or a UK group buy was even discussed never mind offered to members.

secondly

There have been SEVERAL threads recently where reference by some members to organising either group buys on this side of the water or forming a single recieving point in te UK for those taking part in a USA based group buy. Yet no mention has been made of ANY ongoing UK
group buy. MARK took an active part of these threads yet a simple statement that an ongoing group buy was taking place was not made.

regarding this thread

About 10 minutes after I posted this thread there was a reference (in another thread)from another UK member to Mark asking  if he had seen Crazybears thread. I assume that it was this one. Yet it took 14 hours before ANYONE decided to let me know there was an ongoing buy.

What was the big secret that it had to be Mark who was left to tell me.

If at any point there was ANY indication that a group buy was ongoing I would never have started this thread and I would have waited my turn for the next group buy.and I would not have started contacting retailers for discount information nor would I have created a chart showing the price of each kit at the various discounts offered.

To say that I am not pleased would be the understatement of the century at this time


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2007)

Hugh this group buy was not part of the IAP, that is why there is no merntion of it here.

I am a member, as are others in here, who belong to Yahoo Penturners, The Pen Shop forum, and the Austrailian Penturners forum.

You are more than welcome to join the UKAP when membership reopens but I dont think this is the correct place to poach new members, it is all done via private emails.

Search for the link regarding UK members meeting, I decided to form a little group as we had such a good time at the meet up, this would give us the buying power to bring better quality kits etc. over from USA and other countries.

If you need to shout at anyone shout at me via email (not here), so please stop throwing your doll out of your pram, if you want to run an IAP group buy please feel free to do so, I will give you an order for around 40 kits.

I have a one month waiting list now for my pens and I am going to need more kits soon anyhow.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 17, 2007)

I am sorry I have not recieved your Email Mark. You obviously recieved Mine.

As I stated The Acronym UKAP ( as displayed on your website )when searched on the web leads to a medical advice panel.As you clearly state on your website that you have a disability then this could give people the impression that you serve on this panel in some capacity.Had this logo made some reference to Penturning then all would be clear. That was my point.Had you called your Group IAP (UK) branch then no one would have any argument with you

But to the subject

Any group who form up within another group and then only contact by private email, only invite other members to join by private email, and conduct business by private email is in my opinion a clique.

As for organising a group buy for the UK. I will leave that in your capable hands


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2007)

If you read the news section of my website any penmaker is eligable to join, they usually contact me:
http://sitekreator.com/penmaker.co.uk/news.html

In the IAP there are different groups formed who have regular meetings, but I can only say it again this was not an IAP group buy, thats why you never knew about it.

Your email should be there shortly as I sent it about 8am this morning, it`s a shame you are so annoyed about this.

If anyone asks what the UKAP means I tell them, is that a crime officer, as I said before usually nobody is hell bent on trying to prove I have done something wrong.

I know a good phsyciatrist if you need her number!


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 17, 2007)

Mark

Final point

If The UKAP was nothing to do with This forum then why was details and pictures of its first meeting posted here yet no mention of a breakaway organisation. It would appear that the only way to find out about the UKAP is to search through your website

As to the group buy. If your group buy was also nothing to do with The IAP or its members then why did you feel the need to come on to this thread and post your comments re YOUR OWN group buy and YOUR OWN penturning association.

If you had not made the comment at the time that you did then I would simply have closed down the thread as it appeared that no one was showing any interest in a UK based group buy.

You cant have it both ways mark


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2007)

I am in no way going to make myself answerable to you, so go and play on the motorway![}]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 17, 2007)

Typical Scotsmans answer when he doenst have a proper argument. He becomes abusive.


Oh and it appears that your email has been lost in the post

I think we better close this one down


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm locking this nonsensical topic. Fight it out in email guys.


----------

